# Murano Z52 activating CarPlay and Android Auto if your car doesn't have tjese functions from the factory



## Xanavi.net (Sep 17, 2021)

If your car doesn't have CarPlay or/and Android Auto functions, you will get them (exclusive!)

We provide this service remotely via an SD card






If you lost your SD we will restore it!
Works on any Nissan Murano Z52 (European, American, Korean cars)
If your car was imported to Europe, you will get European navi maps, European radio, languages
Installing remotely via SD! No need to remove/disassemble/solder/swap your system
No need to install a low-quality aftermarket stereo/install 2018+ Murano stereo, use your OEM system like never before
Regular FREE updates
Support from A to Z

facebook.com/xanavi.net
Instagram.com/xanavi_eng
+37255562274 WhatsApp/Viber
[email protected]


----------

